# My NEW Pellet Smoker I am building.....



## firemanjim (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I decided to build me a pellet smoker.  Looked around and got a few ideas.  Bought me a pellet hopper and burner assembly from SmokeDaddy.Com.  Burner and hopper unit looks awesome.  Cooking chamber is 44"tall 20" wide and 26" deep.  It will have 6 cooking racks that are 19" x 24" for a total cooking space of 19sq feet.  Inside metal is 11 gauge and outside skin is 16 gauge.  Frame is 2" x 2" 14 gauge square tubing.  It is insulated with 2" mineral wool high heat insulation.  It will have a Tel-Tru thermometer on the door.  Has three ports for running meat probes into the cook chamber without having them ran in thru door and messing up the door seal.  Has a sloped grease and drippings pan that runs into a 2" channel which then drains to the bottom of the smoker into a stainless steel steam table pan.  Got quite a bit done on it this week.  Still got to build my door and attach it and build by cooking grates.  Then it will be off to the powder coater.  Here is some pictures......













20150211_170142_zpskpkik2le.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150211_170202_zpsecbvoxxk.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150211_170338_zpstl3my4wp.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150211_170222_zps8f6gtr97.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150212_144046_zpspvsoqott.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150212_144056_zpsf0syio2i.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150212_144038_zps6inokdwi.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150213_125721_zps3f3kdgjp.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150213_125743_zpsktoqb2bz.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 14, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 14, 2015)

That is awesome Jim, I'am gonna follow your progress... Your gonna have a nice smoker for sure !  Thumbs Up
I have a pellet smoker & love it !

Justin


----------



## seenred (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks great so far Jim!  That thing's gonna be a beast when it's finished!  I'll be following your progress!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jim,
Very nice looking smoker, Looks like you have thought it through very well!! I cant wait to see it fierd up.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## firemanjim (Feb 20, 2015)

Well....Door is built and installed now.  Tel-Tru Thermometer installed in the door.  Tadpole gasket installed on the door.  Pit Probe from the SmokeDaddy Hopper system is installed.  De-Staco latches are installed on the door.  SmokeDaddy Pellet Hopper Assembly is now installed.  Door is swinging on a McMaster Carr Weld On Piano Hinge.  All I like on the cooker is building some 3/4" channel to secure the Pit Probe wires you see above the pellet hopper assembly and putting in some grate tilt stops.  Got to secure those ugly wires in something.  Then she is ready for some powder coating.  While she is away getting pretty I will build the 6 cooking grates.  Coming along nicely.....













20150219_155932_zpsuhqu1oj1.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 20, 2015


















20150219_155912_zpscmc0f11f.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 20, 2015


















20150219_160020_zpsklmaxcde.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 20, 2015


















20150219_160009_zpsaywq8jzu.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 20, 2015


















20150219_155958_zpsw3bvnmjo.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 20, 2015


















20150219_155922_zps6nn30zj8.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 20, 2015


















20150219_155939_zpsbvt8exwn.jpg



__ firemanjim
__ Feb 20, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice work....


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice Work, Looks Great

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 23, 2015)

Purdy purdy purdy....

Where did you get the insulation from?


----------



## seenred (Feb 23, 2015)

That's coming along real nice!  Around here we'd say you've got skills!  Thumbs Up  

Looking forward to seeing it finished...and seeing how she cooks!

:Looks-Great:


Nice work!

Red


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking really great Gary, anxious to see it all pretty and then dirty!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is gonna be saweet ...  my only concern is your drip pan (3rd picture in first post)....  If it's as big as the inside of the CC, I'm worried heat will not go up around it...  I've seen where people made a full size drip pan out of tin foil for there MES..  only to find out the CC wouldn't come up to temp...  hopefully that won't be the case for you ...


----------



## skully (Mar 15, 2015)

nice job, would an old fridge done the same for a box?


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2015)

I would say FIREMANJIM has skills, that is a great looking smoker, can't wait to see the TBS and what he smokes first   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## firemanjim (Mar 16, 2015)

There is a 1 1/2" channel in the back and in the front which allows the smoke to travel up. Works great. Less than 15 degrees difference between the bottom shelf and the top shelf.


----------



## firemanjim (Mar 16, 2015)

I guess you could do the same thing with a old refrigerator. There is a 1 1/2" space at the front and the rear of the drip pan that allows the super heated smoke to flow to the top. After it reaches the top it flows back down the middle to the smoke stack opening which is located between the bottom shelf and 2nd shelf. Has less than a 15 degrees difference between the bottom shelf and the top shelf. I can definitely live with that.


----------



## bregent (Mar 16, 2015)

>Has less than a 15 degrees difference

>between the bottom shelf and the top shelf.

That's pretty darn good! Nice work.


----------



## masonman1345 (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, That is really nice.


----------



## firemanjim (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words....


----------



## Whispering Hill Farms (Sep 29, 2021)

Has this build been finished. I am looking at something very similar and was hoping for any pointers before I start building.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Sep 30, 2021)

Wow!!  That is great!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 1, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 1, 2021)

Whispering Hill Farms said:


> Has this build been finished. I am looking at something very similar and was hoping for any pointers before I start building.



The OP has not been active here since 2015.  Don't expect an answer.


----------

